
A Different Approach to (AWS) CLI - rushi_agrawal
http://www.rushiagr.com/blog/2016/01/02/better-aws-command-line-interface/
======
rushi_agrawal
CLIs are designed for automation and are not as human friendly as they can be.
I think we _can_ make a CLI which rates very high on ease-of-use. Taking AWS
CLI as an example, I built a project which has convenience as the top
priority.

